# udisk i wywalanie dysku

## komuch

Witam,

Zrobiłem aktualizację systemu i po tym laptop dziwnie mi się zachowuje.

Teraz kiedy odłączam zasilacz od laptopa, wywala mi dysk sda (odłącza), a mam na nim home :/

wygląda to tak:

```
cze 27 22:56:47 komuchLAP laptop-mode[22067]: Laptop mode

cze 27 22:56:47 komuchLAP laptop-mode[22068]: enabled, not active [unchanged]

cze 27 22:56:47 komuchLAP laptop-mode[22074]: Laptop mode

cze 27 22:56:47 komuchLAP laptop-mode[22075]: enabled, not active [unchanged]

cze 27 22:56:48 komuchLAP kernel: EXT4-fs (sdb1): re-mounted. Opts: discard,commit=0

cze 27 22:56:48 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** /proc/self/mountinfo changed

cze 27 22:56:48 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** /proc/self/mountinfo changed

cze 27 22:56:48 komuchLAP kernel: EXT4-fs (sda8): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

cze 27 22:56:54 komuchLAP laptop-mode[22159]: Laptop mode

cze 27 22:56:54 komuchLAP laptop-mode[22160]: enabled, active

cze 27 22:56:55 komuchLAP kernel: EXT4-fs (sda8): re-mounted. Opts: data=ordered,commit=600

cze 27 22:56:55 komuchLAP laptop-mode[22810]: Laptop mode

cze 27 22:56:55 komuchLAP laptop-mode[22811]: enabled, active [unchanged]

cze 27 22:56:57 komuchLAP kernel: ata1: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: ata1.00: disabled

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: ata1: EH complete

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: ata1.00: detaching (SCSI 0:0:0:0)

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** REMOVING /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda9

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** EMITTING REMOVED for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda9

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Stopping Swap.

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Stopped target Swap.

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Deactivating swap /dev/sda9...

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Deactivating swap /dev/disk/by-id/ata-Hitachi_HTS545050A7E380_TEJ512390L9JLX-part9...

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Deactivating swap /dev/disk/by-id/wwn-0x5000cca71fc85279-part9...

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Deactivating swap /dev/disk/by-partuuid/e3779bff-5bb3-4e8c-b67c-da5eb35d83d8...

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Deactivating swap /dev/disk/by-uuid/1e00fe95-0634-400c-b287-5b0ad08a9693...

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: ata2: EH complete

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP swapoff[22837]: swapoff: /dev/disk/by-id/wwn-0x5000cca71fc85279-part9: swapoff nie powiodło się: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: dev-disk-by\x2did-wwn\x2d0x5000cca71fc85279\x2dpart9.swap swap process exited, code=exited status=255

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Deactivated swap /dev/disk/by-id/wwn-0x5000cca71fc85279-part9.

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Unit dev-disk-by\x2did-wwn\x2d0x5000cca71fc85279\x2dpart9.swap entered failed state.

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP swapoff[22836]: swapoff: /dev/disk/by-id/ata-Hitachi_HTS545050A7E380_TEJ512390L9JLX-part9: swapoff nie powiodło się: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: dev-disk-by\x2did-ata\x2dHitachi_HTS545050A7E380_TEJ512390L9JLX\x2dpart9.swap swap process exited, code=exited status=255

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Deactivated swap /dev/disk/by-id/ata-Hitachi_HTS545050A7E380_TEJ512390L9JLX-part9.

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Unit dev-disk-by\x2did-ata\x2dHitachi_HTS545050A7E380_TEJ512390L9JLX\x2dpart9.swap entered failed state.

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: dev-disk-by\x2duuid-1e00fe95\x2d0634\x2d400c\x2db287\x2d5b0ad08a9693.swap swap process exited, code=exited status=255

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Deactivated swap /dev/disk/by-uuid/1e00fe95-0634-400c-b287-5b0ad08a9693.

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Unit dev-disk-by\x2duuid-1e00fe95\x2d0634\x2d400c\x2db287\x2d5b0ad08a9693.swap entered failed state.

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP swapoff[22839]: swapoff: /dev/disk/by-uuid/1e00fe95-0634-400c-b287-5b0ad08a9693: swapoff nie powiodło się: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP swapoff[22835]: swapoff: /dev/sda9: swapoff nie powiodło się: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP swapoff[22838]: swapoff: /dev/disk/by-partuuid/e3779bff-5bb3-4e8c-b67c-da5eb35d83d8: swapoff nie powiodło się: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: dev-disk-by\x2dpartuuid-e3779bff\x2d5bb3\x2d4e8c\x2db67c\x2dda5eb35d83d8.swap swap process exited, code=exited status=255

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Deactivated swap /dev/disk/by-partuuid/e3779bff-5bb3-4e8c-b67c-da5eb35d83d8.

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Unit dev-disk-by\x2dpartuuid-e3779bff\x2d5bb3\x2d4e8c\x2db67c\x2dda5eb35d83d8.swap entered failed state.

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: dev-sda9.swap swap process exited, code=exited status=255

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Deactivated swap /dev/sda9.

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Unit dev-sda9.swap entered failed state.

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Stopping Local File Systems.

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Stopped target Local File Systems.

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Unmounting /home...

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: home.mount mount process exited, code=exited status=32

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Failed unmounting /home.

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Stopping File System Check on /dev/sda8...

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP systemd[1]: Stopped File System Check on /dev/sda8.

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** REMOVING /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda8

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** EMITTING REMOVED for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda8

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** REMOVING /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda7

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** EMITTING REMOVED for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda7

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** REMOVING /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda6

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** EMITTING REMOVED for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda6

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** REMOVING /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda5

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** EMITTING REMOVED for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda5

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** REMOVING /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda4

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** EMITTING REMOVED for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda4

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** REMOVING /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda3

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** EMITTING REMOVED for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda3

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** REMOVING /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda2

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** EMITTING REMOVED for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda2

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** REMOVING /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda1

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** EMITTING REMOVED for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda/sda1

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** REMOVING /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP org.freedesktop.UDisks[2603]: **** EMITTING REMOVED for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata1/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0/block/sda

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Synchronizing SCSI cache

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Stopping disk

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] START_STOP FAILED

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda]  

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: EXT4-fs error (device sda8) in ext4_ext_truncate:4514: IO failure

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: EXT4-fs error (device sda8) in ext4_ext_truncate:4514: IO failure

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: EXT4-fs error (device sda8) in ext4_ext_truncate:4514: IO failure

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: EXT4-fs error (device sda8) in ext4_ext_truncate:4514: IO failure

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: EXT4-fs error (device sda8) in ext4_ext_truncate:4514: IO failure

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: EXT4-fs error (device sda8) in ext4_ext_truncate:4514: IO failure

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: EXT4-fs error (device sda8) in ext4_ext_truncate:4514: IO failure

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: EXT4-fs error (device sda8) in ext4_ext_truncate:4514: IO failure

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: EXT4-fs error (device sda8) in ext4_ext_truncate:4514: IO failure

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: EXT4-fs error (device sda8) in ext4_ext_truncate:4514: IO failure

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: EXT4-fs (sdb1): re-mounted. Opts: discard,commit=600

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: Aborting journal on device sda8-8.

cze 27 22:57:00 komuchLAP kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sda8, logical block 8945664

```

Problem nie występuje, kiedy środowisko graficzne (XFCE) nie jest odpalone...

Szukam i nie mogę się doszukać z czego problem wynika. 

Czy znacie ten przypadek ? może to jakiś bug ?

Dysk sda to dysk normalny, sdb to SSD.

Z góry dzięki za sugestie.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Zglos to na bugs.gentoo.org, wyglada na jakis gruby problem z udev/udisks.

----------

## komuch

Może dawno temu to było, ale przypomniało mi się  :Wink: 

Usunąłem laptop-mode-tools i problem zniknął...

Pozdrawiam

----------

